# Tri-Blend tee sublimation ?



## AdCharlie (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyb0dy,

Does anyone had experiences with a *tri-blend tee* sublimation printing method as : *50%polyester/25%cotton/25%rayon* ? 

cheers,

AdCharlie


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try one and wash it and post your results Then we will all know something.


----------



## AdCharlie (Mar 18, 2013)

yep , If I can , I will try..the thing is..I'm living in New-Caledonia (fr pacific island , middle of nowhere) I need to order some sample before etc..etc 2 weeks wait minimum  

thank you Dave


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I that case just use 100 % polyester and you will be 100% happy.


----------

